# Was trägt Man(n) mit Glatze unterm Helm?



## Raumfahrer (18. September 2015)

Buff&Konsorten sind mir bekannt, einigermaßen funktionieren die, aber gibt es noch andere vernünftige Möglichkeiten die "Birne" auf angenehme Temperatur zu halten?
Derzeit habe ich eine einigermaßen stylelisch coole Bandana von DoWrap. Allerdings ist die aus Baumwolle, was nicht immer so toll ist....

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## maxl82 (19. September 2015)

Hello,

also im Sommer habe ich nichts ausser dem Helm am Kopf. Im Winter von Gore eine Windstopper Haube.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (19. September 2015)

Wir, das sind zwei Freunde mit Glatze und ich tragen dies
Genutzt bei Alpenüberquerung und als genial befunden
Für den Winter aber zu leicht

http://www.decathlon.de/unterhelm-mutze-aquafreeze-700-id_8300693.html


----------



## lycan (19. September 2015)

sehr gut wenn es kalt wird. In der Überngangszeit klappe ich die "Ohren" hoch:

http://www.manufactum.de/winterkappe-fahrradhelm-p1452841/?a=26195&h=13&s=fahrradhelm


----------



## Sepp90 (19. September 2015)

Ich habe zwar noch keine Glatze, aber mit nem 3mm Kurzhaarschnitt ist dass mit der Kälte ja relativ ähnlich.
In der Übergangszeit und im Winter nutze ich ausschließlich Schlauchtücher die auch relativ elastisch sind. Je nach Temperatur ziehe ich die dann je nach Bedarf mehr oder weniger weit über den Kopf ziehe. 
Jetzt im Bereich um die 10-15°C das eine Ende in die Jacke, der Rest schützt nur den Hals. Wenn es dann kälter wird, so bis 0°C, wird das Tuch bis fast an die Stirn gezogen, so dass nur noch das Gesicht frei ist. Quasi von Kinn bis Stirn, der Rest inkl. Ohren ist unter dem Schlauchtuch vor dem kalten Wind geschützt.
Wenn es dann unter 0°C geht kommt noch eine normale Wollmütze drüber. Durch das Schlauchtuch unten drunter entsteht auch nicht dieses "Feuchte/Nässegefühl" was gerne bei Bekleidung aus Wolle entsteht, zumindest bei mir nicht.
Mit dieser Konstelation bin ich nun schon einige Winter gefahren und immer gut durch gekommen.


----------



## clemsi (20. September 2015)

Wie der übermieter auch 3mm kurzhaarschnitt. Ich hab sehr viel ausprobiert die letzten jahre (verschiedene schlauchtücher, headbands, unterziehmützen usw), gelandet bin ich bei folgendem:

Im Sommer und freundlichen frühjahr/ herbst (ca 15-35 grad) craft cool headband. Für gerade mal 15€  ist das das beste accessoire, was ich je besessen habe: dünn, elastisch, schnelltrocknend, ausreichend breit (nicht wie die schmalen runner headbands von gore und co).
Ich trage das bei allen moderaten bis heißen temperaturen (s.o.) - stoppt den schweiß, kühlt im sommer, minimiert wind, hält die brille bei starkem schwitzen an ort und stelle, verhindert druckstellen vom helm an stirn etc. 

Für kühleren temperaturen hab ich noch wahlweise ein craft thermal headband und eine windstopper unterziehmütze von gore (im winter hab ich auch noch n merino beanie von endura dabei). Aber das obige headband trage ich solange wie es geht- einfach klasse.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. September 2015)

Headbands haben einen gravierenden Nachteil: Bei entsprechender Sonneneinstrahlung hat man als Fleischmützenträger ein wunderbares Helmmuster auf dem Schädel und läuft dann u.U. als Streifenhörnchen durch die Gegend, wenn kein Helm auf dem Kopf ist.
Daher für mich: nur mit HAD-Tuch.


----------



## clemsi (20. September 2015)

Das is mir noch nie passiert, aber ich hab für längere pausen auch ne käppi im rucksack und - ja, manche finden das abartig - creme mir im sommer manchma auch den kopf ein. Ich hab auch mehrere had tücher- fand ich auch nicht schlecht, zumal man je nach falttechnik das teil ein oder zweilagig als mütze benutzen kann, aber die headbands sind für mich in handhabung und tragekomfort einfach viel angenehmer.


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. September 2015)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Daher für mich: nur mit HAD-Tuch.



+1
Im Sommer die dünnsten, im Frühjahr & Herbst die etwas dickeren Stoffe.
Im Winter dann eine dünne Odlo Mütze.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. September 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> Das is mir noch nie passiert...


Kommt sicher auch auf die Bauart des Helms an und muss nicht immer passieren.


----------



## haarezuberge (20. September 2015)

@all 

Mit meiner 6mm-Standard-Frisur gehör ich wohl in den Grenzbereich...  Gefühlt besteht aber auch bei mir Bedarf...

Hab mir heute 2 Bandanas von Myrtl-Beach, angeblich atmungsaktiv, für Stück 3,49 EUR plus Versand in der Bucht bestellt. Mal sehen was es taugt...

Gruß haarezuberge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (20. September 2015)

haarezuberge schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Mit meiner 6mm-Standard-Frisur gehör ich wohl in den Grenzbereich...


Hippie.


----------



## Grossvater (20. September 2015)

Bandana gibt's auch aus Synthetik. Für mich perfekt im Sommer. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CNWXyvamhcgCFQXnwgodpocPoQ
Alternativ kommt sowas Untern Helm. Ebenfalls keine Baumwolle:
http://www.amazon.de/Feines-Tuch-Ed...TF8&qid=1442769341&sr=1-39&keywords=Nickituch
Ansonsten Buff - wenns kälter wird zur Mütze geformt (dann isses ja quasi doppelt).
Und ab null Grad Gore windstopper Käppi.


----------



## null-2wo (21. September 2015)

im Sommer HAD-tuch gegen Streifen, und weil die Helmpolsterung mit meiner Transpiration heillos überfordert ist.
im Winter dann das HAD um den Hals, und auf der Platte 'ne 8-€-Mütze aus der H&M Sport Kollektion.


----------



## Ralfbausa (21. September 2015)

Bandana im Sommer. 
Buff wenn es mal kälter ist.


----------



## MTBLA (22. September 2015)

Keep it simple.. 
Ich habe immer einen Waschlappen unter dem Helm und einen weiteren im Rucksack. Hilft im Sommer gegen Schweiß und im Winter wärmt es.


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted253406 (22. September 2015)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Keep it simple..
> Ich habe immer einen Waschlappen unter dem Helm und einen weiteren im Rucksack. Hilft im Sommer gegen Schweiß und im Winter wärmt es.



Kann man sich im Winter auch vor das Hochzeitszeug klemmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (22. September 2015)

Ich hab im Sommer diese "Haube" von Mavic, weil mir sonst der Schweiß in Strömen in die Augen rinnt. Bei den Tüchern zum Binden hinten stört mich meist der Knopf.
Für die kalte Jahreszeit entsprechend wärmeres, Wind undurchlässiges.


----------



## MTBLA (22. September 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Kann man sich im Winter auch vor das Hochzeitszeug klemmen


Gute Idee...


----------



## mssc (22. September 2015)

Meine günstige und unsichtbare Variante: selbst zugeschnittene Sturmhauben

D.h. Sturmhaube (z.B. aus Baumwolle, Funktionsmaterial, Seide oder sonstwas) aufsetzen, Helm aufsetzen, mit einem Stift die Kontur nachzeichnen, Sturmhaube etwas über der Markierung abschneiden (zuerst ausziehen  ) und fertig ist der Sonnen- und (leichte) Windschutz.
Baumwolle saugt sich leider ziemlich voll mit Schweiß und tropft dann, 2-3 Ersatzhäubchen brauchen aber null Platz im Rucksack, falls man zwischendurch tauschen will.
Beim Aufsetzen schaut es zwar ein bisschen wie eine Kippa aus, aber was solls...


----------



## on any sunday (22. September 2015)

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/2254010001222/SCOTT-Basic-Sweathead-PAK-3/


----------



## Al_Borland (22. September 2015)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Gute Idee...


Danach aber nicht noch mal auf den Kopf, nech?


----------



## Seebl (22. September 2015)

the donkey schrieb:


> Wir, das sind zwei Freunde mit Glatze und ich tragen dies
> Genutzt bei Alpenüberquerung und als genial befunden
> Für den Winter aber zu leicht
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/unterhelm-mutze-aquafreeze-700-id_8300693.html


Errinert mich an wenig an diesen Herrn hier:








Gruß von einem Wuschelkopf!


----------



## Deleted 223019 (22. September 2015)

Hab vieles probiert. Bandanna, Buff, Helmmütze, Radkappe. Tendenziell gefällt mir Radkappe und Helmmütze wegen unkomlizierter Handhabung je nach Witterung am besten. Ne tolle Radkappe ist die von Radpatriot weil nicht aus Baumwolle und mit weichem Schild. http://www.radpatriot.de/kollektion_/radmuetzen_radpatriot/index.html


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. September 2015)

Zuerst mal *Danke* für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten. 
Streifen auf der "Platte" durch die Helmschlitze sind mA ein nogo, deshalb halte ich die Stirnbänder für nicht so geeignet....zumindest optisch...
An Buff&diesen ähnlichen Schlauchtüchern stört mich konkret die gelegentliche Faltenbildung unterm Helm...das drückt ganz gern mal.
Diese Bandanas gefallen mir recht gut...es sollte eben auch etwas chique aussehen.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. September 2015)

Faltenbildung bei Buff, HAD & co. lässt sich mit entsprechender "Legung" auf dem Kopf beheben. Eigentlich nur Übungssache. Ich merke das Tuch nicht, wenn ich fahre.


----------



## Baitman (23. September 2015)

Chase Beanie oder Sierra Beanie von Icebreaker...

Sehr dünnes, elastisches Material aus Merinowolle , faltenfrei auf dem Kopf zu tragen... Empfehlenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (1. Oktober 2015)

Von Castelli (habe ich) und Assos gibt es auch noch so dünne Bademützchen, die die Ohren freilassen.
Eine Lage ohne Falten, aus leichtem Netzstoff, hab gerade keine Links zur Hand.

Die Suppe läuft nicht in die Augen (ich feuchte das Teil selber automatisch an, wie es bei dem Decathlon Aquafreeze Teil beschrieben wird), und die Platte bleibt streifenfrei...


----------



## bikebecker (4. Oktober 2015)

the donkey schrieb:


> Wir, das sind zwei Freunde mit Glatze und ich tragen dies
> Genutzt bei Alpenüberquerung und als genial befunden
> Für den Winter aber zu leicht
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/unterhelm-mutze-aquafreeze-700-id_8300693.html


 
Hallo und Danke für den Tipp

Ich gehöre auch zu den 3mm Trägern und fahre sonst immer mit Stirnband, Tücher und Bandanas mag ich nicht, jetzt habe die Mütze getestet und der Schweiß wird prima aufgesaugt, trägt sich unauffällig 			Hat halt ein bisschen was von einer Badekappe

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## gecco1 (4. Oktober 2015)

X-Bionic Soma Cap Light
https://www.x-bionic.at/unisex/soma-cap-light/392680/detail

https://www.x-bionic.at/search/apachesolr_search/cap

Hier nach unten scrollen,zu den Mützen!
http://www.testberichte.de/a/fahrradschuh/magazin/mountainbike-2-2015/414253.html


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. Oktober 2015)

Meine Haar sind kürzer als 3 mm und im Sommer trag ich nichts unter der Plastikmütze. Herbst und Frühjahr reicht mir ein Buff und im Winter wenns kalt wird entweder ne Gore Windstopper Mütze oder die hier!
Hat sich bis jetzt gut bewährt und Preis-Leistungsmäßig ist die Vaude der Knaller...


----------

